# Motherboard Temperatur Sensor

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

mein Board hat einen Motherboard Temperatur Sensor. Das benötigte Modul wird nicht geladen. Leider weiß ich nicht, welchen Treiber ich brauche/ wie der Sensor heist. Sensors_detect läßt den Rechner abstürzen.

Mein Board http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?Model=B75%20Pro3

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Sensor / Treiber herausbekomme?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm... mit sensors-detect hat es bei mir funktioniert. manche MB-Sensorik ist als i2c ausgeführt, vll hilft dir das weiter.

Und die meisten Prozessoren haben integrierte Sensorik, für die man nur den passenden Treiber aktivieren muss.

```
k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +37.0°C  (high = +70.0°C)

                       (crit = +79.0°C, hyst = +77.0°C)

it8720-isa-0228

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +0.94 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in1:          +1.60 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in2:          +3.39 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+5V:          +2.98 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in4:          +3.09 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in5:          +1.87 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in6:          +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

5VSB:         +2.93 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

Vbat:         +3.28 V  

fan1:        2319 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan2:         695 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan4:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan5:         920 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

temp1:        +43.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +34.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +70.0°C)  sensor = thermal diode

temp3:        +38.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:    +1.050 V

intrusion0:  ALARM
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast du das gleiche Board?

Unter Windows mit AIDA64 habe ich Nuvoton NCT6776F (ISA 290h) gefunden.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe nuvoton

modprobe: FATAL: Module nuvoton not found.

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep w83627ehf

w83627ehf              30943  0 

hwmon_vid               2264  1 w83627ehf

hwmon                   1621  2 w83627ehf,coretemp

flammenflitzer olaf # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +30.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +28.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +31.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:         +22.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 3:         +28.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

nct6776-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcore:         +0.88 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:           +1.86 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

AVCC:          +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

+3.3V:         +3.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in4:           +0.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:           +1.70 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

3VSB:          +3.44 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

Vbat:          +3.26 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

fan1:         1374 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM

fan2:         1967 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM

fan3:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM

fan4:          958 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM

fan5:            0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)  ALARM

SYSTIN:        +32.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:        +29.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN:        +49.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

PECI Agent 0:  +30.0°C  

cpu0_vid:     +0.000 V

intrusion0:   ALARM

intrusion1:   ALARM
```

PECI Agent 0: Ist das der MB Temperatursensor?

----------

## Max Steel

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hast du das gleiche Board?

 

Nein, mein Board ist eins von Gigabyte (GA-MA790FX-UD5P)

 *Quote:*   

> Unter Windows mit AIDA64 habe ich Nuvoton NCT6776F (ISA 290h) gefunden.
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # modprobe nuvoton
> 
> ...

 

Wo die einzelnen Temperatursensoren sitzen kann ich dir nicht sagen.

----------

